# Gamer Pc für 1400 euro



## MrJONEFEN (13. November 2012)

*Gamer Pc für 1400 euro*

Hallo ich möchte mir einen gamer pc kaufen habe aber keine anung von sowas daher möchte ich euch fragen 

pc solte nich über 1400 euro teuer sein
er sol starck sein also fiel aushalten möchte damit die neusten spiele hauptsächlich online games auf der höchsten auflösung und flüssig zocken tastatur maus bildschirm und 750 watt nezteil habe ich schon 

diese games möchte ich hauptsächlich zocken 

das neue game The war z ist sowas wie day z
skyrim
call of dute mw3
call of duta black ops 1 und 2
batlefield 3
world of warcraft
diablo 3
minecraft 
batman arkam city
und natürlich auch die erst noch erscheinen er solte also auch für komende spiele gewapnet sein


----------



## MrJONEFEN (13. November 2012)

*was haltet ihr davon*

• NZXT Phantom 410 weiß
• AMD FX-8150, 8x 3.60GHz
• Thermalright HR-02 Macho
• Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, AM3+
• nVidia GeForce GTX680, 2 GB DDR5
• 16 GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600 CL9
• 2000 GB SATA III Festplatte
• 22x DVD+/-Brenner, DoubleLayer
• 750 Watt Super Flower Golden, 80 Plus Gold
• keine Auswahl
• HD-Audio Onboard
• Servicepaket Basic
• 4x be quiet! Silent Wings 2


----------



## Neawoulf (13. November 2012)

Wieviel kostet deine Auswahl denn? 1.400 Euro ist meiner Meinung nach etwas viel. Man bekommt schon sehr gute Zocker-Rechner für unter 1.000 Euro.

Zum Prozessor: Greif lieber zu nem Intel Prozessor, z. B. den i5 3550 bzw. 3570k, wenn du übertakten willst. 
Der Kühler macht auch nur dann Sinn, wenn du übertakten willst. Ansonsten reicht auch ein günstigerer Kühler für ca. 20 bis 30 Euro. 
16 GB Ram sind meiner Meinung nach auch übertrieben, aber da Ram jetzt nicht unbedingt die teuerste Komponente ist, bleibt das natürlich dir überlassen. 8 GB sollten in der nächsten Zeit aber völlig reichen. 
Auch das 750 Watt Netzteil ist eher ein Kanonen-auf-Spatzen-schießen-Netzteil. Aber da du es bereits hast, ist das schon ok so.
Die GTX 680 ist ne tolle Karte, aber der teure Preis lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Die GTX 670 oder eine HD 7950 ist ebenfalls sehr gut, etwas schwächer zwar, aber deutlich günstiger. Sollte aber auch für mindestens 2 bis 3 Jahre mehr als genug Leistung haben. Später kannst du dann ja immer noch aufrüsten, wenn du die Leistung dann wirklich brauchst. Bis dahin gibt es dann sicher auch viel stärkere Karten für weniger Geld. Eine GTX 660 Ti oder HD 7870 ist ebenfalls sehr stark und noch ne Ecke günstiger.

Für die Spiele, die du aufgelistet hast, sollte das mehr aus ausreichen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2012)

ja, 1400€ muss man schon lange nicht mehr ausgebe für nen sehr guten PC.

AMD hat leider derzeit nicht mehr zu melden bei CPUs... vor ner Weile war noch wenigstens der Bereich um die 100€ in AMD-Hand, aber selbst da ist Intel inzwischen vorn bei Preis-Leistung. 

Mein Vorschlag:

Intel core i5-3450 oder (fürs Übertakten) i5-3570k => 180-220€
Macho als Kühler ist gut, ohne Übertakten würde auch einer für 20-30€ reichen => 40€
Mainboard mit Z77-Chipsatz => 80-120€
2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM mit 1,5V => 40€ 
Gutes Gehäuse mit 2 vorverbeuten Lüftern => 50€
Festplatte mit 7200U/Min, KEINE Eco/Green: 1000GB => 60€
DVD-Brenner => 20€
Markennetzteil 500-550W (reicht für jeden modernen PC locker aus, die Zeiten für 700W und mehr sind vorbei) => 60€

So, jetzt zur Grafikkarte: eine GTX 680 wäre an sich schon völlig übertrieben vom Preis her, zudem ist die nicht viel besser als eine GTX 670 - ich würd diese übertaktete GTX 670 nehmen, die ist an sich kaum schwächer als die GTX 680: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ODER diese AMD hier Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das ist eine übertaktete AMD 7950, die kommt auch an eine GTX 670 ran und kostet nochmal deutlich weniger.

Weitere Anmerkungen: 
- wenn du unbedingt willst, kannst Du auch 2x8GB RAM nehemen - bringt aber an sich nur was, wenn Du auch Photo/Videoberarbeitung oder so was machst.
- bei dem Budget würd ich in jedem Falle eine SSD für Windows und alle normalen Anwendungen nehmen. 128GB ca 80€, 256GB ca 150€. Samsung 830 oder Crucial m4.
- Festplatte kannst Du natürlich auch ne größere nehmem
- Gehäuse kannst Du auch das NXZT nehmen, wenn es Dir besser gefällt als welche um die 50€


----------



## MrJONEFEN (13. November 2012)

dancke für die schnellen antworten.

jezt bin ich baf ich soll sachen nemen mit weniger leistung mm bin da nur etwas vorsichtig weil ich ser gerne vorsorge und schlechte erfarungen mit meinem ersten pc gemacht habe hab da 900 euro reingesteckt über all gespart wos ging mir wurde versprochen das ich damit gut spielen kan und alles ser gut ist und nach 1 nezteil kaputt dan graka lüfter vom geheuse ausgefallen und festplatte war von anfang an defeckt deswegen wolte ich jezt mahl etwas tiefer in tie tasche greifen und habe lange gespart sogar 1500 euro und die zusamstellung hir kostet 1300 sol ich jezt wirklich ne schlechtere graka ,prozesor nemen und was is mit dem mainbord is das gut und für was is eine ssd karte   

ich bin kein pc profi was bringt den übertackten und mus ich das auch  machen wen ich die teuere graka neme


----------



## Enisra (13. November 2012)

Ja ne, Mehr "Leistung" heißt nicht das es auch schneller läuft
Nen Traktor hat auch wesentlich mehr PS als nen Fiat 500 und trotzdem überholt eher der Kleine den Großen, außerdem ist GHz auch nur seit so *Acht *Jahren kein Maßstab mehr
Es kommt auch drauf an wie die Leistung umgesetzt wird und da sieht AMD gegen gleichteure Intels grade überhaupt kein Land,zusätzlich dazu das keinen Sinn macht für 10 FPS 100€ extra auszugeben
Und nicht zu vergessen das Teuer =! besser bedeutet


----------



## MrJONEFEN (13. November 2012)

das meine ich ja nicht ich will nur was gescheites kaufen was auch länger hält vom anspruch her und internet will ich ja auch nebenher machen wen ein spiel leuft zb 23 youtube fenster facebock yahoo und so des standartmäsige zeugs


----------



## Enisra (13. November 2012)

ja, und dafür nimmste das Zeug was der Herb gesacht hat und hörst nicht auf die alten Pentium4 Marketingfloskeln


----------



## MrJONEFEN (13. November 2012)

so habe jezt 2 pc zusamen gestelt welchen davon sol ich nemen oder sind bei vool falsch

1.451,00 €
Prozessor	INTEL Core i7-3770 4 x 3,40 GHz
Kühler	Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard	Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Sockel 1155
Grafikkarte	nVidia GeForce GTX670, 2 GB DDR5
Speicher	16 GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600 CL9
Festplatte1	2000 GB SATA III Festplatte
SSD	256 GB Samsung SSD 830 Series
Laufwerk1	22x DVD+/-Brenner, DoubleLayer
Laufwerk2	ohne 2. Laufwerk
Netzteil	750 Watt Super Flower Golden, 80 Plus Gold
Floppy-Cardreader	ohne Floppy / Cardreader
WLAN	ohne WLAN
Soundkarte	HD-Audio Onboard
Sicherheit	keine Auswahl
Betriebssystem	ohne Betriebssystem
Monitor	ohne TFT-Bildschirm
Lüfter	4x be quiet! Silent Wings 2



1.452,00 €
Prozessor	AMD FX-8150, 8x 3.60GHz
Kühler	Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard	Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, AM3+
Grafikkarte	nVidia GeForce GTX680, 2 GB DDR5
Speicher	16 GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600 CL9
Festplatte1	2000 GB SATA III Festplatte
SSD	256 GB Samsung SSD 830 Series
Laufwerk1	22x DVD+/-Brenner, DoubleLayer
Laufwerk2	ohne 2. Laufwerk
Netzteil	750 Watt Super Flower Golden, 80 Plus Gold
Floppy-Cardreader	ohne Floppy / Cardreader
WLAN	ohne WLAN
Sicherheit	keine Auswahl
Soundkarte	HD-Audio Onboard
Betriebssystem	ohne Betriebssystem
Monitor	ohne TFT-Bildschirm
Lüfter	4x be quiet! Silent Wings 2


----------



## Enisra (13. November 2012)

keinen von Beiden
der Intel ist zu Teuer, AMDs sind zu langsam und außerdem gibt´s da auch noch einen neueren, den 8350
Außerdem, was willst mit so viel RAM wenn nur wenige Spiele grade mal 8 füllen? Und das Netzteil ist einfach nur überdimensioniert in anbetracht dessen das man sich schon anstrengen muss einen Rechner auf über *450* Watt zu bringen


----------



## MrJONEFEN (13. November 2012)

und das kostet 1306 euro 

Prozessor	INTEL Core i5-3570K 4 x 3,40 GHz
Kühler	Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard	Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Sockel 1155
Grafikkarte	nVidia GeForce GTX670, 2 GB DDR5
Speicher	8 GB Kingston Valueram DDR3-1333 CL9
Festplatte1	2000 GB SATA III Festplatte
SSD	256 GB Samsung SSD 830 Series
Laufwerk1	22x DVD+/-Brenner, DoubleLayer
Laufwerk2	ohne 2. Laufwerk
Netzteil	600 Watt Silent Netzteil Xilence Gaming Series
Floppy-Cardreader	ohne Floppy / Cardreader
WLAN	ohne WLAN
Soundkarte	HD-Audio Onboard
Sicherheit	keine Auswahl
Betriebssystem	ohne Betriebssystem
Monitor	ohne TFT-Bildschirm
Lüfter	4x be quiet! Silent Wings 2

wen das immer noch falsch is kanst du mir dan mahl ein pc zusamen stellen für die oben genanten spiele mus aber auch mit neueren spielen noch vertig werden wie crysis 3 usw und seer gut für online games


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2012)

Der letzte ist okay, den hab ich ja ähnlich selber auch zusammengestellt - nur kommt der mir was teuer vor - wenn ich meine EInzelteile zusammenrechne, komm auch auf eher 1200€ mit ner GTX 670. 

ach ja: das Netzteil ist da eher "billig", da würd ich eher ein Markenmodell mit 500-550W nehmen. und bei der Festplatte schauen, dass es keine "eco" oder "green" ist. Und VIER Lüfter brauchst Du im Leben nicht! Ich seh da jetzt nicht, welches Gehäuse dabei ist, aber wenn es das NXTZ ist, dann brauchst du keinen einzigen weiteren Lüfter. 2 Lüfter ingesamt reichen völlig aus ( +CPU-Kühler-Lüfter).

und zu Deinem ex-900€-PCs: da hattest Du halt Pech, evlt "billiges" Netzteil, das zum Preis eines 500W-Markenmodelles mit 700W wirbt, oder halt selbst bei nem Markennetzteil einfach nur Pech - auch ein Mercedes kann man kaputtgehen. Gleiches gilt für die Festplatte: JEDE Festplatte kann ohne Vorwarnung kaputtgehen, da gibt es keine teureren, die zuverlässiger sind....  und auch Lüfter: selbst 3€-Lüfter fallen normalerweise erst nach 3-4 Jahren mal aus, das war auch eher Pech...


----------



## MrJONEFEN (14. November 2012)

mm woran erkent man das das kein eco oder green festplatte ist ich stelle den pc hir zusam 
Gamer PC Intel Core i5-3450 " X50 DIAMOND "
und bei den mainbord bin ich mir nicht sicher habe gelesen das das ein prototype sein sol

und kan man irgentwo seinen gebrauchten pc verkaufen


----------



## Enisra (14. November 2012)

also abgesehen davon das es dran steht haben die oft eine niedrigere Drehzahl von so 5400 U/s 
Alternativ würde ich mich bei Alternate, Caseking oder auch Hardwareversand umschauen, die haben auch Konfiguratoren und Zusammenbauservice


----------



## MrJONEFEN (14. November 2012)

wen ich die teile einzeln bei amerzon bestell komt es ser viel billiger insgesamt 1125 hir nochmahl die liste past das meinbord und das nezteil und graka und festplatte D

NZXT Phantom 410 Black/Orange: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

http://www.amazon.de/Asus-GeForce-G...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352926369&sr=8-1-fkmr0

Thermalright HR-02 MACHO CPU-Kühler, 6 Heatpipes, 140mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

http://www.amazon.de/Intel-i5-3570K-Prozessor-Cache-Sockel/dp/B007RUZKK6/ref=pd_rhf_se_s_cp_2

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard Sockel 1155: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Corsair Vengeance CL10 PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 16GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Seagate ST2000DM001 interne Festplatte 2TB 3,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Samsung MZ-7PC256D/EU 256GB interne SSD 2,5 Zoll inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

http://www.amazon.de/LG-GH22NS-S-AT...Z0S6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1352927209&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.de/quiet-Pure-Pow...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352927463&sr=8-1-fkmr0


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2012)

396€ für eine GTX 670? ^^   eine GTX 660 Ti übertaktet ist fast genauso schnell und kostet ca 300€.

Und die Samsung SSD gibt es zB bei hardwareversand.de 20€ günstiger.


Netzteil ist da auch ein gutes Stück günstiger...


also, du sollst ja nicht jedes Teil bei einem jeweils anderem Shop bestellen, aber wenn Du es auf maximal 2-3 Shops verteilst, die jeweils zu den günstigsten 5-6 gehört, solltest Du einiges einsparen können.


----------



## MrJONEFEN (15. November 2012)

ok hab hir noch ein par cpu küler welchen davon soll ich nemen 
NZXT HAVIK 120 CPU-Kühler - 120mm: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. B CPU-Kühler 120mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004MYFOE2/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005ERSN7G/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_6?ie=UTF8&smid=A1X0M9U5WW1195


----------



## Neawoulf (15. November 2012)

Ich selbst hab den HR 02 Macho und bin davon relativ begeistert. Wenn du allerdings nicht vor hast zu übertakten, dann sind diese Monster-Kühler für dich relativ unnötig. Nimm lieber einen günstigeren, kleineren, z. B. den Scythe Katana 4 für ca. 25 Euro, der reicht völlig aus. 

Auch die aktuellen i5 Prozessoren sind ohne Übertaktung extrem schnell, daher würde ich dir eher den i5 3550 empfehlen, der ca. 20 Euro weniger kostet, aber praktisch genauso schnell ist. Lediglich die Übertaktungsfunktionen fehlen da und der Takt ist minimal (in der Praxis nicht spürbar) niedriger. 

Beim Mainboard kannst du ebenfalls noch kräftig sparen, z. B. mit einem ASRock h77 Pro 4 für ca. 80 Euro.Das ist dann an den i5 3550 praktisch angepasst, es fehlen also einige Übertaktungsfunktionen. Falls du doch übertakten willst, würde ich dir das ASRock z77 Pro 4 mit dem von dir genannten i5 3570k empfehlen. Das von dir aufgelistete Gigabyte GA-Z77X ist viel zu teuer.

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass du einen sehr guten Zockerrechner haben willst, aber ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass du dabei auch unbedingt dein Budget ausreizen willst. Das ist aber nicht nötig, du bekommst einen praktisch gleichwertigen Rechner auch mit günstigeren, aber sehr guten Komponenten. Für 5 fps im Durchschnitt mehr lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach kein Aufpreis von 200 oder 300 Euro.

Noch eine Sache: Falls du dich tatsächlich doch für einen der großen Kühler entscheiden solltest, musst du darauf achten, dass der auch in das Gehäuse passt. Bei dem von dir aufgelisteten Gehäuse kann ich nicht sagen, ob das passt, aber diverse Konfiguratoren (z. B. alternate) rechnen die Größe mit ein und listen Gehäuse, die für den gewählten Kühler zu klein sind, nicht auf.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich kann ja verstehen, dass du einen sehr guten Zockerrechner haben willst, aber ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass du dabei auch unbedingt dein Budget ausreizen willst. Das ist aber nicht nötig, du bekommst einen praktisch gleichwertigen Rechner auch mit günstigeren, aber sehr guten Komponenten. Für 5 fps im Durchschnitt mehr lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach kein Aufpreis von 200 oder 300 Euro.


 das hab ich auch schon versucht, klarzumachen. Wir haben hier an sich die optimalen Vorschläge bei Preis-Leistung, das sind alles Vorschläge, die locker eine ganze Weile für hohe Details bei Games ausreichen - es geht natürlich immer NOCH besser, aber der Aufpreis wäre einfach zu hoch, da macht es VIEL mehr Sinn, etwas früher aufzurüsten als jetzt zB 500€ mehr auszugeben. 

Es ist nämlich NICHT so, dass Du aktuell für zB 100€ mehr eine CPU bekommst, die wirklich merkbar besser als ein zB i5-3450 ist. Und auch bei Grafikkarten ist es ca ab ner AMD 7950 OC oder GTX 670 so, dass Du für mehr Leistung gleich deutlich mehr zahlst, es aber nur wenige mehr an Leistung bringt - da ist es cleverer, etwas früher als es mit ner sehr teuren Karte nötig wäre aufzurüsten. 

Und bei mainbaord, Festplatte usw. gibt es ohnehin nichts, was Du im Alltag merken würdest in Sachen Geschwindigkeit. Solang ein Board alle Features hastm die Du brauchst, reicht eines der günstigeren Modelle. Selbst eines für 100€ als ein 80€-Board bringt bei der Leistung nichts, was Du merken würdest.


----------



## Enisra (15. November 2012)

ja, man kann sagen das es einen Sweet spot gibt, ab dem man nur noch drauf zahlt
Und wenn man unbedingt Geld ausgeben will, dann sollte man das in eine Soundkarte und gute Lautsprecher//Kopfhörer investieren!
Denn das kann´s ja auch nicht sein, BF3 auf Ultra mit 120 fps spielen können, aber den Sound über Onboard und 15€ Boxen hören


----------



## MrJONEFEN (16. November 2012)

kan ich auch den i5 3570k und des ASRock z77 Pro 4 nemen wen ich jezt noch nicht übertackten will sondern erst später


----------



## Enisra (16. November 2012)

Ja sicher
ist ja nicht so als ob der Offene Multiplikator nur so 10 Monate offen bleibt


----------



## MrJONEFEN (16. November 2012)

habe gesehen das die grafickkarte 500 watt braucht brauche ich da nich doch ein gröseres nezteil?

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0082FIW96/ref=ox_sc_act_title_8?ie=UTF8&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2012)

Nein, die Watt-"Forderungen" der Grafikkartenhersteller sind immer vorsichtshalber sehr hoch gegriffen, damit auch sehr schlechte Netzteile, die nur in der Theorie "500W" haben, für die Karte ausreichen. Die Watt sind nämlich auf mehrere Sektoren verteilt, d.h. zB 3 Sektoren zu je 150W = 450W. Und wenn der 12V-Sektor maximal zB 120W hat, dort aber 130W benötigt werden, dann reicht das Netzteil nicht - selbst wenn bei anderen Sektoren noch 200W ungenutzt zur Verfügung stehen. Bei halbwegs guten Netzteilen sind diese Werte der Sektoren aber gut verteilt, so dass ein Netzteil mit weniger als 500W trotzdem ausreicht. 

Ein PC mit einer schon sehr starken Grafikkarte braucht aber insgesamt nur maximal um die 300W in der Spitze, d.h. wenn die Watt bei einem Netzeil optimal verteilt sind, würde sogar eines mit 350W reichen. 

Die Graka-Hersteller geben die 500W also quasi nach dem Motto an "selbst das mieseste Modell mit 500W reicht aus"


----------



## MrJONEFEN (19. November 2012)

so bin jezt kurz vorm bestellen und habe mich für die sachen entschieden ein 750 watt nezteil habe ich schon

NZXT Phantom 410 Black/Orange: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00630WEUK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007RUZKK6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Asus GeForce GTX 670 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Samsung MZ-7PC256D/EU 256GB interne SSD 2,5 Zoll inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006EWUO22/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006CKCRMQ/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_6?ie=UTF8&smid=A3N7XI1FZLQFEH

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001G4Z0S6/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_5?ie=UTF8&smid=A31522I6NTHR25

nur für ein meinbord konte ich mich nicht entscheiden da breuchte ich nochmahl eure hilfe weiß ja nicht welches zu den teilen past die ich bis jezt ausgesucht habe und ob des gut fürs hardcore zocken D


----------



## Neawoulf (19. November 2012)

Sieht ok aus, die Grafikkarte solltest du aber für 30 bis 40 Euro günstiger kriegen, wenn du dich ein wenig umschaust. 400 Euro sind ne Menge Asche, auch wenn es ne gute Karte ist.

Was das Mainboard betrifft: Ich persönlich hab die Vorgänger CPU (2500k) zusammen mit nem Asrock z77 Pro 4 Mainboard, das ich vor ein paar Monaten für ca. 80 Euro bekommen habe. Das Board funktioniert auch problemlos mit dem 3570k und ist auch zum Übertakten geeignet, wenn du das irgendwann mal willst (die von dir gewählte CPU und der Kühler sind ebenfalls dafür geeignet).


----------



## MrJONEFEN (19. November 2012)

ok habe jezt alles bestelt auser meinbord und arbeitsspeicher kan mich zwischen den sachen hir noch nicht entscheiden oder kent ihr noch was besseres 
Asrock P67 Performance Sockel 1155 Mainboard: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Asrock 970 Extreme4 Mainboard: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00545BZOG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007KZQFEI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_7?ie=UTF8&smid=AFI826QYOAX6J
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007MHC6K6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_8?ie=UTF8&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-RAM Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Corsair Vengeance CL10 PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 16GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## MrJONEFEN (19. November 2012)

habe mich jezt für die 8gb ram und as gigabyte bord entschieden vl kan noch einer sagen ob die entscheidung gut war und ob die endgultige zusamstellung wirklich so inordnung ist und allee komponenten so zusammen passen dan kan das thema hir geschlossen werden. ich bedancke mich nochmahl für eure kompetente hilfe und schnellen antworten.

hir nochmahl der ganze pc

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard Sockel 1155: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-RAM Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Western Digital WD1002FAEX Caviar 1TB interne: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Samsung MZ-7PC256D/EU 256GB interne SSD 2,5 Zoll inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
BeQuiet Silent Wings Pure Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   x2
Asus GeForce GTX 670 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007RUZKK6/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i04
Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. B CPU-Kühler 120mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
LG GH22NS S-ATA bulk, Super Multi-Laufwerk, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006I2H04I/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01


----------



## MrJONEFEN (19. November 2012)

habe mich jezt für die 8gb ram und as gigabyte bord entschieden vl kan noch einer sagen ob die entscheidung gut war und ob die endgultige zusamstellung wirklich so inordnung ist und allee komponenten so zusammen passen dan kan das thema hir geschlossen werden. ich bedancke mich nochmahl für eure kompetente hilfe und schnellen antworten.

hir nochmahl der ganze pc

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard Sockel 1155: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-RAM Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Western Digital WD1002FAEX Caviar 1TB interne: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Samsung MZ-7PC256D/EU 256GB interne SSD 2,5 Zoll inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
BeQuiet Silent Wings Pure Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   x2
Asus GeForce GTX 670 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Intel Core i5-3570K Prozessor boxed: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. B CPU-Kühler 120mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
LG GH22NS S-ATA bulk, Super Multi-Laufwerk, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006I2H04I/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2012)

Von der WD Caviar Black halte ich nichts, die ist nicht merkbar schneller als die Blue, kostet aber mehr und ist bei vielen Leuten DEUTLICH hörbar laut. Nimm lieber die Blue: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00461LT6S

Das Gehäuse hat schon DREI Lüfter vorverbaut, streich also die beiden BeQuiet-Lüfter, die brauchst Du so nötig wie einen Pickel am Hintern 

Der Kühler ist natürlich ein Monster, auch was den Preis angeht... ich glaub nicht, dass er den Aufpreis zu einem 30€-Kühler oder einem zB Thermalright Macho wert ist...  da holst Du dann vlt 0,1GHz mehr Takt raus, was 2FPS mehr Leisrung in Spielen bringt... 


Ansonsten ist alles okay bis auf die Tatsache, dass ICH die GTX 670 unsinnig finde, weil eine übertaktete AMD 7950 kaum langsamer, aber 100€ billiger ist.


----------



## MrJONEFEN (19. November 2012)

ok festplatte konte ich gottseidanck noch umtauschen war noch nicht versant obwol ich amazon prime habe die 2 lüfter behalte ich mahl da man in demm tower den lüfter in so ne halterung tun kan die man dan bewegen kan und dadurch einen schönen luftstrom erzeugen kan


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2012)

5 Lüfter sind aber definitiv zu viel, das wird meiner Meinung nach mit Sicherheit nicht kühler sein als mit den 3 vorverbauten, sondern kann sogar schlechter werden, wenn die Luftströme sich gegenseitig stören. Nur wenn die neuen leiser sind als die beiden eingebauten 120er, macht das vlt Sinn.


aber egal...


----------

